# Fastboot not recognizing device?



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, all

I was just trying to root my nexus 7 , but fastboot didnt recognize the device. It just says "waiting for device". ADB works, though. I've tried on both windows and linux with no luck.


----------



## abendx (Jan 13, 2012)

Driver issue

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

abendx said:


> Driver issue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I fixed it. Apparently had to run fastboot as sudo (never had to do that on my 3 Galaxy Nexi).


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I fixed it. Apparently had to run fastboot as sudo (never had to do that on my 3 Galaxy Nexi).


what is that i need help i am in the same situation


----------



## networkproblems (Jun 10, 2011)

In debian linux, *sudo* allows you to run a command as superuser or another user with elevated privileges.

It's the equivalent of running a program as administrator in windows.

I'm getting my n7tab in about 3 hours. Will try then and see if I have the same issue.

Edit: The guy sold it to someone who bid higher.... Oh well, $300 was too much anyway


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

This needs to be a single post stick or part of a general root for Linux users. Had the same "problem" 

Thanks!


----------

